# Trouble detecting twins?



## Dorej

Hello All,

I am an expectant father, and my wife and I were at the doctor last week and got a little surprise. I'm hoping some of your feedback can help calm our nerves. 

At 8 weeks, we got a transvaginal ultrasound, saw one baby, great heartbeat, time for more celebration. At 10 weeks, we got another transvaginal ultrasound. We found a picture of the baby, it was on the "left" side of the screen. While attempting to get a better picture, the nurse practitioner spotted something on the "right" side of the screen. After further investigation, we were able to get "images" on the screen, but not at the same time. One on the "left" and one on the "right". 

They got an abdominal ultrasound going, and we could barely identify one baby. There appeared to be "something" else, but it wasn't conclusive on it being a fetus or not. So ... we're going back in a week or so for a more advanced screening. 

I'm super excited of the thought of having twins, but I don't want to get my hopes up. Has anyone else experienced something like this? What are the chances of missing a twin at 8 weeks? Are twins far enough apart in distance that it may be difficult to get them both on same screen with a transvaginal ultrasound? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mamato2more

Sometimes there is just a shadow..Ours was really obvious..We had our first one done at about 9 weeks, and there was no doubt...But, strange things happen..The babies dont know that there are rules! Jk...Keep us posted hon!


----------



## Laura2919

Hi. 
I had a scan at 6 weeks and there was one baby and an empty sac, my sonographer put it down as a failed pregnancy and when I went back at 8 weeks there was two babies and two beating hearts! 
Sometimes because of the fluid and the way they scan you you can get double images. Its hard to tell really so I would wait until your next scan.


----------



## BeckyD

I'm afraid we didn't get our first scan until 12 weeks. 
Question for you though - what does your user name mean? 
My maiden name was Doré.


----------



## Anna1982

i had an early scan at around 5 weeks there was just one gestational sac and yolk, went at 8 weeks 4 days and discovered twins!

had our 12 week scan and there were two lovely babies with good heartbeats in there

lol so sometimes they are harder to see


----------



## mummy_blues

A transvaginal scan is very very accurate, I had one scan at 6+6 and we saw one heartbeat but with a very "elongated" uterus shape, and the doctor was suspecting it was twins. so I went back 3 days later at 7+3 and there were two heartbeats. 
I think its really hard to miss two heartbeats at 8 weeks with a transvaginal. 
My two little dots were jumping around on the screen. 

But if they see something there, and there is no heartbeat, then maybe its just a cycst or some shadow.


----------



## Dorej

Thanks for the replies. I guess I just need to wait and stop trying to figure out why I saw two separate images until we get a conclusive ultrasound. You know, maybe I should have chained myself to the ultrasound until they got it figured out ... anything is better than waiting ;)

And Dorej is simply my name spelled backwards.


----------



## Laura2919

Well please keep us updated. Hopefully you get the result you want.


----------



## bek74

I had my scan at around 7-8wks and could see both with beating hearts, but it was hard to see them on the screen at the same time. Dr went from one twin to the next.

Keep us posted


----------



## Dorej

Bek, 

I really appreciate your reply. That seems very similar to our situation ... of course, I was informed by my wife that I'll know for sure Friday and to stop stalking maternity forums ... 

All jokes aside, thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## bek74

Dorej said:


> Bek,
> 
> I really appreciate your reply. That seems very similar to our situation ... of course, I was informed by my wife that I'll know for sure Friday and to stop stalking maternity forums ...
> 
> All jokes aside, thanks for the feedback guys.

LOL, your more than welcome to stalk maternity forums and your wife will be more than welcome over here at BNB..

Make sure you come back and let us know what they find at the 2nd scan..


----------



## BeckyD

Either way you should still be on the maternity forums!
One baby is still a blessing and will be a lot easier on your wife's body.
Becky


----------



## Dorej

Its official ... one very healthy baby.

I would have loved twins, but it definitely makes me feel better 1) Just knowing, and 2) Less complications.

Thank you for everyone's feedback.


----------



## bek74

Dorej said:


> Its official ... one very healthy baby.
> 
> I would have loved twins, but it definitely makes me feel better 1) Just knowing, and 2) Less complications.
> 
> Thank you for everyone's feedback.

Congrats mate, that is fantastic news.....


----------

